# Only getting worse



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I see there was a school that handed out fliers for an Easter egg hunt in Michigan. Now the muslims are upset. The father of one of the boys said his son came home and said "dad, I don't feel comfortable getting these flyer". I would bet dollars to pesos that he is full of shit!! If it were something about a mosque he wouldn't have said a word. Personally, I am not religious at all but have no problems with these flyers. The white house can have an easter egg hunt.. Apparently there are a LOT of muslims int his area, which is scary enough to me. I'm sure some of them are good but there are too many bad ones for me to give a ****.. If it were up to them we would have Sharia law in this country too.

We have got to stop being so ****ing PC and letting them do whatever they want. They are taking advantage and we are letting them. I am afraid to see the next 10-20 yrs! I really am.. Here is the link See the Easter Fliers Sent Home to School Kids That Have One Muslim Parent Upset | TheBlaze.com


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Just remember Europeans have the longest and bloodiest track record for violence and true oppression they may not like it when they back us into a corner.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Who cares what the Muslims think? If they do not like it, they can feel free to pack their sorry asses up and go back to whatever 3rd world cesspool they came from.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Who cares what the Muslims think? If they do not like it, they can feel free to pack their sorry asses up and go back to whatever 3rd world cesspool they came from.


If the whitehouse tool has it his way, We will be the ones packin!
I'm sure there are some box cars just waiting for us!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dearborn, MI is over run with muslime. I say screw the evil bastards. They want to convert you to their socio-political ideology that is in principle filled with evil, hatred toward women and inter-laced with pedophilia...or they want to kill you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ive met a few Muslims that were o.k. but I think they were from Iraq. Maybe three but one in particular was o.k. There was one that was giving one of friends who was an iraq vet a lot of trouble. But he was from Morocco. Alot was said about things. How the us is just generally bad. I think they started calling him abu khadir?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The radical muslims want to kill us.
The peaceful muslims want the radical muslims to kill us


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Explain to me in plain English not liberal BS what Easter egg hunts have to do with the Christian church and The resurrection .
I am all ears on this one. Get it bunny rabbit thing all ears.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Explain to me in plain English not liberal BS what Easter egg hunts have to do with the Christian church and The resurrection .
> I am all ears on this one. Get it bunny rabbit thing all ears.


Must be the Catholic church, as a christian, we never celebrated Easter with eggs and rabbits.......it wasn't till I married my wife and found that her catholic side of the family wanted my daughter to go on Easter egg hunts and receive gifts from Santa! leave it the Catholic church to separate Christ from the rest of the church!


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Just remember Europeans have the longest and bloodiest track record for violence and true oppression they may not like it when they back us into a corner.


I am not sure of that but we do seem to be the only people to willingly change (or replace) the make up of our nations.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a reason Muslims have been the preferred legal immigrants of the this and the previous administration. A society is is held together and identified by its culture. A strong society with an healthy culture is difficult to enslave. Fragment and pit the divisions against one another, on the other hand...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I see there was a school that handed out fliers for an Easter egg hunt in Michigan. Now the muslims are upset. The father of one of the boys said his son came home and said "dad, I don't feel comfortable getting these flyer". I would bet dollars to pesos that he is full of shit!! If it were something about a mosque he wouldn't have said a word. Personally, I am not religious at all but have no problems with these flyers. The white house can have an easter egg hunt.. Apparently there are a LOT of muslims int his area, which is scary enough to me. I'm sure some of them are good but there are too many bad ones for me to give a ****.. If it were up to them we would have Sharia law in this country too.
> 
> We have got to stop being so ****ing PC and letting them do whatever they want. They are taking advantage and we are letting them. I am afraid to see the next 10-20 yrs! I really am.. Here is the link See the Easter Fliers Sent Home to School Kids That Have One Muslim Parent Upset | TheBlaze.com


Actually WE need to research it a bit more. you'll find the Muslims are right. Eister(sic) was being observed while Jesus The Christ was ALIVE

Is Easter Christian or Pagan?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Catholic Church took over several holidays from the pagans. Easter being one of them. The hope was to convert but the result is pagans are still celebrated.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ winner winner,I wish I had a chicken dinner ^^


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Explain to me in plain English not liberal BS what Easter egg hunts have to do with the Christian church and The resurrection .
> I am all ears on this one. Get it bunny rabbit thing all ears.


Beitzah - A roasted hard-boiled egg, symbolizing the korban chagigah (festival sacrifice) that was offered in the Temple in Jerusalem and roasted and eaten as part of the meal on Seder night. Although both the Pesach sacrifice and the chagigah were meat offerings, the chagigah is commemorated by an egg, a symbol of mourning (as eggs are the first thing served to mourners after a funeral), evoking the idea of mourning over the destruction of the Temple and our inability to offer any kind of sacrifices in honor of the Pesach holiday. Since the destruction of the Temple, the beitzah serves as a visual reminder of the chagigah; it is not used during the formal part of the seder, but some people eat a regular hard-boiled egg dipped in saltwater as the first course of the meal.
Passover Seder Plate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It's pretty spot on.

From the description of the Seder plate, one can see where some would recognize the egg as a representation of the Messiah.

In some Christian churches the egg is explained as a symbol of the Trinity; Father, Son, Spirit = shell, white, yoke.

The rabbit I had to look up as I had no idea. We don't worry about the rabbit unless it's what's for dinner. But this gives one explanation for the easter bunny, which we do not include in out Easter egg hunt. 
Easter Bunny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And from the other side:

Is Easter PAGAN?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I strive to be politically correct at all times, to see the way my innocent although indiscreet phrase of terse comment might offend some sensitive person of a different faith or belief, I usually fail and end up telling them to shove it up their a$$ and as long as I don't yell fire in a theater, they can go **** a goat.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I celebrate the resurrection, the triumph over sin not some rabbit laying eggs all over a field.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Q: How does every Islamic joke start? A: By looking over your shoulder...... and with that....

A muslim, a socialist, and a communist walk into a bar. 
...The bartender says hello Mr. President.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

IF we really do have separation of church and state as the liberals understand it, I don't see the problem....

Tell the Muslim to go **** himself, geeze how many times has Christianity taken it in the ass? 

The current purpose of the government is to suppress religion, and in this case I agree, tell the muslim to pack sand, Christians have been doing it for years.


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Going back to the original post...I don't get it. Someone is upset about something their child experienced. I don't see the story here. Am I wrong? Are they like, really upset or something?


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

you elected a muslim president, now he is going on with his muslim agenda. you should have stopped him a year ago. He and holder are giving this country what they asked for. I didn't vote for him and never will.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

FFARL said:


> Going back to the original post...I don't get it. Someone is upset about something their child experienced. I don't see the story here. Am I wrong? Are they like, really upset or something?


No, trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill. If they don't like it, just opt your kids out. Explain to your kids why your family doesn't believe in it nor participate. But he's is strictly trying to make trouble, something that God hating libs are very good at.


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

That's just it: I don't see the mountain or the molehill. To paraphrase the headline, it says: "A guy indicated in an interview that he was upset". It sounds like whoever wrote the story is trying to make something out of nothing. This guy was just asked his opinion and he gave it.

I'm not defending anything here, I just don't like that the media fishes for shit on slow days. This is not a story. It's less than that. It's...Something that happened. Meh.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FFARL said:


> That's just it: I don't see the mountain or the molehill. To paraphrase the headline, it says: "A guy indicated in an interview that he was upset". It sounds like whoever wrote the story is trying to make something out of nothing. This guy was just asked his opinion and he gave it.
> 
> I'm not defending anything here, I just don't like that the media fishes for shit on slow days. This is not a story. It's less than that. It's...Something that happened. Meh.


It wouldn't be a story were it not that there has been a concerted effort to break society away from its Christian heritage and embrace everything else - especially a particular governmental/religious system that finds the notion of protecting our unalienable rights contrary to its particular goal.


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Man, seems like people really like getting their blood pressure raised these days. My time here is finite. Even if I didn't think that most of the stuff this country's society is worried about today is made up, I probably still wouldn't worry about it. 

I realize that statement will probably get some blood boiling. Not my intention.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Easter is celebrated at the same time that Ostera is celebrated. It is a Old English celebration of Spring. Other areas have similar celebrations for Spring including fertility rites and cleansing rites to follow Winter. Easter, like many of the religious holidays, was adapted so the pagans could be more easily converted. Even Christmas was a replacement for the Winter Equinox celebrations of the Pagan religions. The Roman Catholics intended their religion to be a universal (catholic) replacement for all religions. If Rome had never adopted it as their state religion it would have been a passing minor religion that we might not even read about today. Much like the Islamic faith that has been corrupted by becoming a state religion and used to control populations while allowing the special few unlimited action without consequence.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Its a Egg Hunt .....Something for the kids to do, and just maybe Laugh and GET OFF THE FREAKIN COUCH ! If you don't like the culture you have moved to TUFF ! Get over it or move back to where you came from . Remember you came here...You were not forced to move here. This reminds me of the BORG episode on star Trek ....Prepare to be assimilated ! And this means US not them ...We are the ones being assimilated  

as·sim·i·late
verb \ə-ˈsi-mə-ˌlāt\

: to learn (something) so that it is fully understood and can be used

: to cause (a person or group) to become part of a different society, country, etc.

: to adopt the ways of another culture : to fully become part of a different society, country, etc.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Cheesewiz said:


> Its a Egg Hunt .....Something for the kids to do, and just maybe Laugh and GET OFF THE FREAKIN COUCH ! If you don't like the culture you have moved to TUFF ! Get over it or move back to where you came from . Remember you came here...You were not forced to move here. This reminds me of the BORG episode on star Trek ....Prepare to be assimilated ! And this means US not them ...We are the ones being assimilated
> 
> as·sim·i·late
> verb \ə-ˈsi-mə-ˌlāt\
> ...


Or the dyslexic Borg: "Your ass will be laminated!"


----------

